# Most Reliable AVR I've Come Across



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

So, I've been living here in PI on and off for approximately eight years now, and when I first arrived over here it took me a while to understand household electrical main, and just exactly how unstable the voltage coming from the utility company can be at times. (Some people may recall my earlier frustrations at receiving electrical shocks from microwave and refrigerator a few years ago.)

Too make a long story short, after having a couple of televisions fail on us in a relatively short period of time, I decided to invest in a couple of automatic voltage regulators in order to to see if that might increase the life span of televisions, and also ATX power supply within desktop computer. I purchased my first few AVRs at a well known hardware store, spending between two - three thousand pesos on each, but unfortunately they didn't seem to do a very adequate job of regulating voltage. Also, when one of my earlier AVR's failed, it actually started putting out 270v without any warning. 

So, I started looking at the AVRs being used in banks, grocery stores, and office buildings, and I noticed that Silvertec brand AVRs seemed to be pretty common in in a lot of businesses. About a year ago I went to down to Octagon Computer and picked up two Silvertec 1500 VA AVR Plus with Servomotor, for around three thousand a piece. It's only been a year, but since then I haven't had to buy a new TV, DVD player, or power supply for my PC, but before that, such items were dropping like flies. 

I should also add that the incoming line voltage at my house can vary between 220v all the way up to around 235v. So, when I was using the older AVRs from the hardware store, they'd just past through whatever voltage was coming from the wall socket to my TV or PC, and the only thing they were really capable of doing was correcting fluctuations caused by the washing machine operating on agitate cycle, but other than that, they were pointless. 

On the other hand, the Silvertec AVRs I own are able to take voltage as high as 235v and to restrict it down between 220 and 223v. Not sure if sending 230v to my TVs, and other appliances was causing them to fail or not, but it couldn't have been helping them. Also, I've verified the output voltage of my Silvertec AVR with a digital multimeter, and the output shown on the front of the AVR is usually within one or two volts of what the volt meter says. So, they seem fairly reliable as far as that goes. 

Well, this morning I decided to take the covers off of my Silvertec AVRs in order to vacuum at the dust, and while I was at it, I decided to take some photos. The only thing find wrong with these things is that the ground for the 110v receptacle is tied to the ground for the 220v receptacles, so if you plug a 110v appliance into this machine, there is the possibility that the 110v appliance might receive 220v feedback voltage through its ground prong. I don't have any 110v appliances these days, but I disconnected the yellow/green wire from the 110v receptacle, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What damaged my appliances and 32" TV's was my cheap generator, I'll never use a generator again on my computer or televisions I also had some replaceable component failure in my desktop the power unit, hard drive and RAM.

Real nice AVR and it's digital.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Mark we use Mitsui AVRs with 2 220 outlets and 1 110 outlet we have 3 of them 1 is in the living room which is used for the TV and cable box and the 110 outlet runs a 220 fan almost all day when im on the tablet or my radios. The other runs the TV and the PC and printer.the 3rd is used for charging mobiles and rechargeable batteries etc.
Got all 3 from Handyman had them for almost 7yrs now no problems with either of them.
And yes the power supply is not very good here !


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Hi Mark we use Mitsui AVRs with 2 220 outlets and 1 110 outlet we have 3 of them 1 is in the living room which is used for the TV and cable box and the 110 outlet runs a 220 fan almost all day when im on the tablet or my radios. The other runs the TV and the PC and printer.the 3rd is used for charging mobiles and rechargeable batteries etc.
> Got all 3 from Handyman had them for almost 7yrs now no problems with either of them.
> And yes the power supply is not very good here !


Just curious, what is the model number of the Mitsui AVR you're using. I'm always interested in taking a look at something different when at the store, so maybe I'll compare it to what I've got now. Just incase I need to buy another one in the future.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

If your AVR is using a a servo motor, it's old technology. Your TV, laptop and other electronic devices are happy on voltages from 110v to 240v It is not voltage variations that kill them but spikes and surges, difficult to measure but that's the killer. If your electrical supply has spikes or surges an AVR will help.


----------

